# Rachels road to success :D



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guys!!!!

im baaaaaaaaack lol had a nice rest and now im all ready to smash it up diet and mould into something better 

ok so news being i now train in wells fitness its closer to my work easyer to do training times without going backward n foreward  also ian has competed many times etc so hes gona kick me butt for a bitt 

i LOVVVVVVVVVVED the north west show and came home with the biggest trophy EVER!

i didnt look my best at all long story 2 weeks out was a big fudge up! but hey!!!! I LOVED EVRY MIN ON THE STAGE! lol

ill be competing again in october!!!! nd will be 1000000000000000000000 times better  iv started training hard for it now and lets see how it goes!

i thort id carry on posting on here as i liked it lol and it gives me motivation !

also when im on my bike in morning i cn see how everyones doing 

hope all is well

woop woop

 xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001171567080#!/photo.php?pid=4660323&id=706892259


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

All the best Rach....will be following this


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

\ said:


> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001171567080#!/photo.php?pid=4660323&id=706892259


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

as I put in the other thread, how ya doing rach? sounds like you're ready to get stuck in again.

Dan


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> as I put in the other thread, how ya doing rach? sounds like you're ready to get stuck in again.
> 
> Dan


yeh good ta gettin back into it nicely!!!

x


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Congrats on the comp


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey everyone!!!

early morning cardio comences!!!!

how is everyone?

im back to smashing the diet up now god i didnt like the 2 weeks rest n refeed after the show! ino everyone does it la la la i get lectured but maaaaaaaaan it makes u feel fat and horrid! but ino its part of it, next time i think ill have a plan up my sleeve!

june will be the fat loss month n july walk round naked month!!! hahaha jokes !

cant wait for the weekend its my friends birthday and another friends rygbi tournament! perve tiiiiiiiiiime woop woop  lol and tan if its hot  mwahahaha!

my trainers back from italy monday thank god was rubbish all week on my own kinda scary too as this would be my 2nd week ther! its another gym fulla lads doesnt realli bother me but thers a big group that do say rude things n make me feel uncomfortable between them and wouldnt do it if imy trainer was ther. MEN! lol

any hoooo!

next goals would beeeeee =

. loose a stone

. prepare and plan for next comp with trainer (october 3rd ukbff lemmington spa)

. have agreat summer being lean and with friends 

. keep smiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing 

me and the other half split up last week........... made me choose between him and bodybuilding??? not having that  u can guess what i chose! lol

hope everyones alright!!!! i got a 9am-5pm shift today HOW CRAP u seen the weather!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> Congrats on the comp


thanks hun 

xxx


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Glad to see you've put another log up


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

No one should be stupid enough to ask that question...glad you're taking it ok though.

Good luck again!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

SALKev said:


> No one should be stupid enough to ask that question...glad you're taking it ok though.
> 
> Good luck again!


Probs skinny and insecure and scared she'd run off with a big alpha dude, should support you though not give you an ultimatum.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

:lol:

Yep.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Good luck with the next show you looked great at the last one. Lemington is a great show and always a good atmosphere, I did my first show there great venue.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Will be following this aswell!

Cant believe your ex tried to make you choose...Well rid then


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Will be following with interest, good luck achieving your new goals.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> Probs skinny and insecure and scared she'd run off with a big alpha dude, should support you though not give you an ultimatum.


football lover and player say it all??? lol and run off haha sounds like a plan !!! prob be easyer goin with sum1 with same intrests i think!!!

x


----------



## bigstu316 (May 31, 2010)

Was down at the north west with a few lads from the gym and remember seeing u there!! That trophy u got was a bit of a monster i must admit!!;op Sure ull manage to nail ur condition nxt time!!

Just got back into hard training again myself after a few yrs of treading water.Hopefully be on stage at the north west nxt year in first timers or novices all being well!!  )


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

bigstu316 said:


> Was down at the north west with a few lads from the gym and remember seeing u there!! That trophy u got was a bit of a monster i must admit!!;op Sure ull manage to nail ur condition nxt time!!
> 
> Just got back into hard training again myself after a few yrs of treading water.Hopefully be on stage at the north west nxt year in first timers or novices all being well!!  )


yes i no i was very shoked!!!

ill be 100000000000 million times better next time trust me 

loved evry min!

yeh u will hammer it hun good luck  ill prob be ther watching next time! as next im competing for ukbff  x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORNING CAMPERS 

hehehehe

cardio??? oh yes! lol bit hyper today dont no y i havent been sleeping coz its been to hot!!!!! anywhooooooooooooo!!!! time to start smashing the diet up a bit im being lazy! im training fine just need to get on my diet  watch this space monday, its harder when ur trainers not ther to kik ur ****! hes back next week! i did get an **** kickin last night from a man called hywel he was realli good also did posing practise MY FAVE  lol

octobers miiiiiiiiiiiine baybeeee 

am out allllllll day today going to watch llangoed 7's rygbi tournament then going out afternoon till god knows with the rygbi lads n me m8s so should be a good laf! 

hope all is well with everyone and ur all smiling 

xxx


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

You're not lazy, its called down time from dieting for fkin months! You know what ya gotta do once the prep diet starts...til then get your ass in the gym and hammer the weights! Sure your trainer is making sure you do that anyway 

Enjoy the rugby! Xx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORNING!!!

and the diet starts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! have my clen , ECA la la la! lets avit!  i made a bet yesturday id have a 6 pack in 10 weeks lol and im guna do it!

i put on weight after the show its horrible but i just left my body to it for few weeks i was mashed after hours ov cardio a day etc!!!

any hoo back onit today! shift about a stone n half n work on it then ill onli have to loose about 7-14 lbs for the show!

just done hour on me bike 

not much planned for today probably work on my routine i love doing that ha! and then gym tonight and staff training in the pool 7.30pm

JOY!!!!!!!

lol xxx


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

god luck with the training rach hope it goes ok


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORNING CAMPERS 

cardio time it is 

yesturday got smashed up!!!!!! diet started (for fat loss) and i trained shoulders , tris and abs ! was goooood  did cardio after it for a boost! 15 run 15 cross trainer on the random setting its wellllll good 10 stepper 5 bike  SWEAT was P1SS1IN off me!!!!!! ah well haha!

uno when you have woken up leaner? I LOVE IT I FEEL IT haha!

lets avit hey!!!! made a bet ima have 6 pack in 10 weeks and i will just watch me  burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn the fat hehe!!!!!

cant wait for my chiken , jpot and veg later baybeeeeeee haha!!!!!!!

training back bis and abs today!

can not wait for oct 3rd! things will be so diff on that stage!!! guna b bout stone n half less thn i was on the north west n ripped baybeeeee  haha!

found out last night for my 21st in january mums takin me on a cruise WOOOOOOP WOOOOOOOOP  so i HAVE to stay in shape over xmas  xxx


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Rachel-P said:


> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORNING CAMPERS
> 
> cardio time it is
> 
> ...


hope the boats got a good gym lol.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats is in order to Rachel when she gets her ass on here and posts up her news!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Congrats is in order to Rachel when she gets her ass on here and posts up her news!


SNITCH!!!! xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!

morning cardio on the smash!!! woke up feeling ace! leaner ahhhhhh! lol day 3 will be smashed ........ I THINK SOOOO BABY!!!!

ok so yesturday JST nutrition asked if they could sponsor me  how coooooooool is that lol also on saturday night im doing like a guest spot wer ill be a ring lady in this big MMA comp and go show me trophy n do the routine so thats cooooooool  and the man who owns deadly wants me to be the model in the brochure for there clothes 

www.purestorm.com/crystalwales thats my profile for modeling its not got much on like,

so i had a pretty shi1t hot day yesturday lol

i was in a weird mood last night i felt really good training wise but i felt REALLY lonely just wanted cute texts n cuddles in bed i was being a right LOOSER lol

i really do talk to much dont i hahah!!!!

plannage 4 today will beeeeeeeee cardio, work 9-5pm, train HARD  and then probably sleep ha! or dvd in bed probably! im on a shrek dvd watching spree at the mo ! lol

hope everyones ok  xxx


----------



## the machine (Apr 10, 2009)

i'll be following this one!

youy mentiones clen usage but you're 14 weeks out, will you be cycling or usng others burners too? If so what do you use?

Good luck look forward to seeing progress here.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I see theres topless pics on there:whistling:

Congrats Rach:thumb:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

WRT said:


> I see theres topless pics on there:whistling:
> 
> Congrats Rach:thumb:


Yes...I did 'accidentally' stumble across them myself 

I had to check the other ones too...ya know, just to make sure my screen wasn't playing up :whistling:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol i just updated my profile on the purestorm this min, ther not topless ther ART NUDE! thers a bit of a diffrence in the modeling world trust me lol

xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

the machine said:


> i'll be following this one!
> 
> youy mentiones clen usage but you're 14 weeks out, will you be cycling or usng others burners too? If so what do you use?
> 
> Good luck look forward to seeing progress here.


not to sure yet about the clen will be having breaks obv, and yes ECA and shredbull from anabolic designs  very good 

x


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations on the sponsor! 

Yes...I noticed those 'art nude' pictures too, this journal might be getting more popular soon


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Congratulations on the sponsor!
> 
> Yes...I noticed those 'art nude' pictures too, this journal might be getting more popular soon


u cant say nout ur sat on a bog lol x


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

:whistling: Where the hell are these "art" pics :confused1:


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

You look amazing in those facebook photos


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lazy said:


> You look amazing in those facebook photos


u on my fb r u hun? x


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

ha no, was just checking the show photos  Might add you though!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lazy said:


> ha no, was just checking the show photos  Might add you though!


can if u want  i dont mind people adding me off here x


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> u cant say nout ur sat on a bog lol x


Aah but it's big_jim87, not me :beer:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Aah but it's big_jim87, not me :beer:


lol gotta love the banter between lads hey!!!

x


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Keep up the hard work, you look great


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> me and the other half split up last week........... made me choose between him and bodybuilding??? not having that  u can guess what i chose! lol


sorry to hear it, he sounds like a berk.

anyway I'm sure thats just opened the floodgates for all the guys in here to offer you a shoulder to cry on haha, make the next bloke a serious bodybuilder and then you'll never have to make that choice again.

good luck.

:cool2:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

morning everone!!!!!

hyper times!!!!

had a bit of a boo boo last night bit bullmic relapse  ah ****! my heads bit messy after gaining after the show but its ok, i have something to work with now and i think im guna start dieting for the show slowly my heads messed! lol

any hooooooooooo! im still hyper this morning and training , early morning cardio  training legs me finkssss 

working tonight 4pm-10pm,

xxxx


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

you always seem like hyper-babe haha


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Sounds like things are going well now rach, wow cant believe your sponsored thats great. Someone with your physique and attitude will go far, and now your at Well's fitness you'll progress even better. Saw Dave/Kezz yesterday and he's looking awesome, full abs and intercorstals on show, pretty awesome considering you both started dieting at the same time.

Any progress pics?!

Keep it up!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

comp prep starts tommorow ooooooooooooooooh yesssssssss  xxx


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

What diet are you doing Rach


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good luck girl, mine starts tomoz too! F*ck! xx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

COMP PREP starts todayyyyyyyyy 

how is everyone!!!!!

im so glad! i feel like a right fat cow now lol

but any hoooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! started the fat burners etc today and im gona work me **** off!!!!

i keep wingin and its silly coz its only me hu can change my body! but its ok bulked up a bit and it will be worth it in the long run 

im training legs today eeeeeek lol then staff training in the pool,

anyways i cant wait till everything kicks in again! my OCD is in overdrive i needed to be back on a plan 

hows everyone 

xxxx


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> COMP PREP starts todayyyyyyyyy


YEY:thumb:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Good luck with legs today Rach! Can imagine you'll smash them! Also good luck with your comp prep!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

DAY 1 SMASHED!!! early morning cardio, food spot on! got KILLED in legs! dunno how many times i nearly threw up!!! treadmill boomed! then staff training had fitness urgh! haha! well day 1 well and truely doooone  16 weeks babyyyyyy  x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

DAY 2! lets smash it up now rachyyyy hehe!

everythings totaly diff and its awsome!!!!

early morning cardio timmmmmmmmme! chest today! lets make day 2 as awsome as day 1!!!!! if not better!!! 16 weeks EVERY DAY COUNTS!!!

 xxxxx


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Keep it coming :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

COME ON RACHEL LETS SMASH IT UP! haha

all the energy in your posts makes me feel tired just reading em haha


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

DAY 3 LETS GOOOOOOOOOO!

cardio time  working 9-5 today oh yesssssssss NAAAAAAAAAAT lol never mind! im just a bit bored ther now ! ah well get my level 3 and sport massage out the way me thinks!!!!! 

things are going well now i have my proper head on me its good  have a long way to go and alot to mould wich is why im starting earlyer things will be alot diff on stage this time  ALOT. lol

can not wait 

i have shoulders calves and weak points today i think  woop woop  hehe

its suuuuuuuuuch a nice day! awww i hate workin 9-5 watchin it all go by! lol i got to sunbathe b4 training and work yesturday thats how i like it! haha !

hope every ones ok its quiet on here these days  lol

xxxxx


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

blimey, yawn haha.

yeah 9 to 5 is dull, but imagine mine 630 til 6 today. Most times in winter I don't even see daylight!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> started the fat burners etc today and im gona work me **** off!!!!
> 
> i


shouldnt you give diet and cardio a go first rather than starting fat burners from day one... where are you going to shift once you get used to the fat burners??


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Keep it up Rachy your doing well 

I will be starting a journal soon too


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

MissBC said:


> shouldnt you give diet and cardio a go first rather than starting fat burners from day one... where are you going to shift once you get used to the fat burners??


cycle them x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Rachel-P said:


> cycle them x


so u take weeks off from everything inbetween?


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

2 weeks on 1 week off, just doin what im told hun, works with me though  r u ok yeh? have to have catch up on fb chat sumtime xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guys!!!!!

early morning cardio! smash ! ha i love the channel 4 website i catch up on big brother whilst on the bike haha!

back and abs and today 

loads less bloated its ace!

working 4-10 so should be ok! maaaaaan this week has gone quik its great lol cant wait for the weekend!!!  xxx


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad to hear its going well Rach, and you'll be glad to hear that im starting AM cardio myself from Monday and not gonna be so lazy in the mornings lol! I won't be able to watch 'Big Bro Catchup'  will just have to go for a run or to the gym but still well up for it, Im in that mood where i feel my heads screwed on and diet is nailed etc! Bring on the cuts :thumbup1:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

BOOM BOOM BOOOM!!!!!!!!!! lol haha

hows evryone?

cardio tiiiiiiime  lol had a gud week this week got back into everything nicely! i bin soooooooooooooooo much happyer, i have to have structure and plan everything and i mean EVERYTHING! i got major OCD. but it works out well 4 me haha!

working 9-5 today then training bis tris abs n calves oooooh yesss!  hehe !

cnt wait till the weekend 

working tomoz morning then 2 days off woop woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooop haha

xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

MORNING everyone!

sorry i havent updated! if been buisy! any hooooooo!!! smashing up training now its great! woke up feeling well good! and lean! love that feeling !

im in the hospital today have to be ther at 12 then put to sleep at 1  so i cant eat today till about 3-4pm KILL ME OR WOT! lol

im doin early morning cardio and my tummys growling at me already lol! riiiiiiiiight i think ill be on the old ECA all day lol bugger bugger bugger!!!!! ah well least ill get my tummy sorted!!! silly me for having stupid eating disorders 4 so long!!!!

ill update later and let u no how it goes 

hope everyones ok 

xxx


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hey good luck in hospital today


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Rach, good luck with the hospital today also its great you're feeling lean


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

hope it goes OK


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey guys!!! 

cardio boooooooooooooomed!

well hospital went rubbish, i had the camera and ended up putting myself under to much distress i passed out etc and stopped breathing in recovery properly la la la la ! any hooooooo im ok now! just mega shok, i have a hiatis hurnia and no valve wer the food gets let down your stomach from the osophagus however u spell it thats bin warn away, im just gonna be on medication for a VERY long time! never mind my own fault for whta i did all them years!!!

LIFE GOES ON!!!!!!!

on a good note i have to have a special diet wich contains bland foods etc spot on foods for bodybuilding hahaha! just not the cheat meals lol have to b careful what i eat to set it off. but training and comp dieting is not effected in anyway shape or form YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH BABYYYYYYYYYYY!!! LOL

back, calves,abs today  xxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> hey rach, well didnt know u were over here, now i can abuse u with questions in a professional sense!


abuse me!!!! ill kik ur butt boy!!! lol cnt u stik to abusing me on fb instead! u alredy text abuse me 2! haha u abuser!!!!! u alright yah? x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

moooooooooooorning every body!!!!

I LOST 2 KILOS THIS WEEK! sorry had to put that in ha!

just on the cardio! since 4.30 am, working 6.30 am lol happy days eeeeeey!

really suffering with the hernia today urghhh and last night wers me piiiiiiills lol

anyways am all gud training gud and diet gud as u see woooooooop haha

xxxx


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Keep it up Petchy


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Glad everything's going well Rach, apart from the hernia obviously. Well done on the weight loss! Good work, keep it up


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey evryone!!!!

off today  had awsome weekend ! dressed up as the spice girls with my friends was well good i was baby spice, all the lads painted them selfs as flags ther whole body! so i ended up bloody blue wen i woke up looked like the female smurf!!!!!

anyhoooo cardiooooooo  im on brake from ECA and clen this week,  lol i love my hyper pills!!! haha! but im alright ha.

gona smash it up this week me thinks get that scale down agen friday  woop lol

legs today in the gym looking forward, oh how i love to nearly puke on legs lol its funny coz the people in the gym look at me like shiiiiiit tht girls guna throw up shes trainin harder than me. and then its like yep haha !

hope evryones ok xxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> aw little rachy puking?!!! im not holding no sick bags!!
> 
> as i type have just done 2 hours with a gb sprinter, junior, who ran a hand timed pb, nearly passed out from exhaustion, stood up, growled, said "f8ck it someones bound to have done 1 more!"
> 
> ...


lol as they say suffer the pain of discipline or suffer the pain of regret!

yeh beating urself ups all good in this sport if u aint achin u aint workin hard enough! lol

and cheers scott speak soooon 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

just been catching up on your posts loads have gone on since your first comp posts .

And still as hypo cardio as always i cant keep up feels like I've done a workout before I've got to the gym again !!.

Hope you got on OK at the hospital?.

keep up the good work mate .


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORNING CAMPERS  hehe

hope everyones ok sorry iv bin quiet, bin buisy bee! everythings fine though 

my hernia etc are playing up at the moment each time i each i feel reeeeeeealli sick its strange! o well  but anyways more importantly my training and diet is goin well wooooop woooooooooooooooop ! 

weigh in day tomoz dun dun duuuuuuuun! lets av another kile off pleaaaaaase lol

cant wait for the summer holiday! i have a new job placement for 6 weeks on playscheme! get to go on trips on fridays aswell to like the zoo HOW ACE!!!! hahahahaha! ill also be able to smash up diet n training that 6 weeks ! i have like 10-4 shifts so cardio n diet n training can be same time each day WOOOOOOOOOPY WOOOOOOOOP

lol

hopw everyones ok ! 

<3 x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

WELL HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLO

sorry iv been quiet, i couldnt find my page 4 ages (thiko) and i had a nightmare ov a week last week, experienced some nasty flash backs of my nains death i will never regret being ther when she died and seeing what i did, i just dont like it when it haunts me, but i went to the grave on saturday and had a big cry and chat and i feel like loadsa weight has been lifted  i think it was grieving time last week i never let myself when she actualli went i was too wraped up on doing the comp 4 her, anyhooooooo im good now!!!! 

started smashin it up big time from monday my heads in full training/ dieting mode! nothing else is on my brain  ESPECIALY MEN but thats another story lol wooooopsy!

anyways watch this space now 

since i bin training in the new place with the new trainer ian, i have lines and solidness in places i never new i even had hahaha! like my forearms thats mad! its awsome like but mad  some lines i had when i was comp dieted and i aint evn half way ther yet! lol main improvements me legs! got lotsa muscle ther! stoky forkin things tho! lol

anyways enuf ov me chatin craaaaap

hope all is well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Heyyyy Rach 

Glad things are looking up again. Good to hear the trainings all going well too! Will look forward to more of your motivated posts!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad you feeling better now you've not been yourself the last week

I'll be so upset when my nanna dies she is ace but getting old :crying: ... Anyway hope your trainings going well :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Use the search feature next time :lol:

Sounds like everything is coming along nicely - keep it going that way!!


----------

